# cervical stenosis -- can i naturally dilate cervix? xpost



## jemar (Nov 9, 2005)

After giving birth in 2006, I had a LEEP for cervical abnormalities. Since I'm breastfeeding my toddler, I haven't gotten my period until lately. I've recently found out I have cervical stenosis--my cervix isn't opening up wide enough or long enough to allow all the blood to vacate my uterus. I get some out each month after a day of painful cramping. Is there a way to coax my cervix open? Would raspberry leaf tea help? Evening primrose suppository?

(My doctors want to wait and see before doing a D+C or manually making the cervical canal larger.)


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I would try the EPO, I don't see how it could hurt, and it might help.


----------



## jemar (Nov 9, 2005)

How does that work? Would I just insert a capsule? Anyone know?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, you can just insert a capsul, probably one a day at the time of your cycle. You can also take it orally- I know a couple of women who take it orally and say it helps their cycles- no clue if it will help your stenosis- but I'd try it.


----------



## teamsalem (Sep 20, 2009)

My guess would be no, because it is probably blocked by scar tissue from your procedure. But, it certainly wouldn't hurt to try EPO or something to perhaps soften it up a bit, maybe it would help.


----------

